# The Megameter Challenge 2016



## Tin Pot (6 Jan 2016)

I'm challenging myself this month, January, as part of my Ironman training and maybe others would like to?

Ride 1,000,000 meters.


That's it. 1 million meters, or 1,000km if you like. Perhaps in the voice of Dr Evil.

I'm doing it in a month, hopefully, maybe others will take two or a year even.

Just post your progress, weekly or monthly


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I'm challenging myself this month, January, as part of my Ironman training and maybe others would like to?
> 
> Ride 1,000,000 meters.
> 
> ...


I did 500Km's between Christmas Eve and New Years Eve. So 1000Km's in the month should be do-able. I usually get over that in most months, it sounds like a good thing to keep my motivation / mileage up, so I give a tentative 'I'm in'


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2016)

That's a great challenge @Tin Pot .
I do 1000k in a month on my commute so it's no challenge for me, so I'm oot.
But for others, a great motivation to get the miles in.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> That's a great challenge @Tin Pot .
> I do 1000k in a month on my commute so it's no challenge for me, so I'm oot.
> But for others, a great motivation to get the miles in.



Aww, surely it's just an easier challenge!

Anyhow, we can compete to see who gets there first: I'm at 186,320m so far.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Aww, surely it's just an easier challenge!
> 
> Anyhow, we can compete to see who gets there first: I'm at 186,320m so far.



316,184


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 316,184



Negative Like.

You're in my neck of the woods, I've seen snow forecast a couple of days next week. Hopefully that'll slow you down!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Negative Like.
> 
> You're in my neck of the woods, I've seen snow forecast a couple of days next week. Hopefully that'll slow you down!




pffft...


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jan 2016)

~343,000m so far


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2016)

~378,220 so far


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jan 2016)

I'll duck out seeing I've only mananged one hour on the turbo this year due to illness


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jan 2016)

280,000 odd so far, but the weather forecast looks promising towards the end of the week down here.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Jan 2016)

numbnuts said:


> I'll duck out seeing I've only mananged one hour on the turbo this year due to illness



Sorry to hear that numbnuts!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 316,184



You're on more than that aren't you? Unless I've misread /miscalculated you should be on around 640,000?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're on more than that aren't you? Unless I've misread /miscalculated you should be on around 640,000?


Doh of course... that's the miles calculation.

It should be 608,555.98


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jan 2016)

I'm on 736,725.50


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2016)

Done it


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Jan 2016)

So far this month, due to a combination of ill health and bad weather, I have done sod-all!!!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2016)

834765.09


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jan 2016)

606,630m

That's some effort Supersuperleeds - Winner!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jan 2016)

Done the Mil.....


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Done the Mil.....


Curses!

But I'm on track for next Friday.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Jan 2016)

950000 done, only 50000 left, I should have that with this week's commutes.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Jan 2016)

876,160m


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Jan 2016)

1000007 done.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Jan 2016)

Almost there... 974,039m


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Almost there... 974,039m


Keep going, the weather looks like it's going to take a turn for the worse over the next couple of days, good luck


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Keep going, the weather looks like it's going to take a turn for the worse over the next couple of days, good luck



Cheers - I was going to round off with a ride to Brighton this weekend but my knee has gone iffy from running (I think).

Just one more commute...


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Jan 2016)

Boom.

1,023,259m


Time for a glass of red then bed...zzz.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Boom.
> 
> 1,023,259m
> 
> ...




Well done TP.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Boom.
> 
> 1,023,259m
> 
> ...



Well done, 1,500,000 next month?


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done, 1,500,000 next month?



<expletives>

Actually I have a run challenge (Tunbridge Wells half marathon), but I won't mention it here


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2016)

Broke 10 million metres for the year today


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2016)

Currently at 8,514,892 meters for the year


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2016)

Broke 15 million yesterday, now on 15,241,453


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2016)

currently on 10,575,538


----------



## StuAff (13 Jul 2016)

Was curious, so I checked- 4,202,158 metres so far.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2016)

Broke 20,000,000 today and also notched up my 600th 100km in a day


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Sep 2016)

Good grief.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2016)

13,472,832


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Oct 2016)

24 million broken today


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 24 million broken today


You need to stay in more often.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Nov 2016)

25 million now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Nov 2016)

Stonking 10 days, now well over 26 million.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Nov 2016)

Are we talking about indoor riding or outdoor. Or doesn't it matter?

Do you all live in Florida :O(


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Are we talking about indoor riding or outdoor. Or doesn't it matter?
> 
> Do you all live in Florida :O(



Outdoor


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Are we talking about indoor riding


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2016)

Nice one @Supersuperleeds 

17,363,636.13

Not going to crack the 20 Million this year


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Nov 2016)

27 million now, think I might get to 29 but will miss 30 million.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2016)

29 million now done.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2017)

Ok let's update this @Supersuperleeds 

11,313000 to date.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2017)

I'm somewhere over 18,000,000


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2017)

@ianrauk just checked the actual number is18,568,981


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Jul 2017)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Aug 2017)

20,000,000 cracked today


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2017)

12,401,226


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2017)

Went through 22 million today.

22,017,370.90 to be exact


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2017)

13,795,035


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Aug 2017)

What have I started?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> What have I started?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> What have I started?




....and your running total is?


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> ....and your running total is?



Bugger off.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Bugger off.


lolol


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2017)

Update time @Tin Pot and @ianrauk 

27 million broken today


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2017)

16,624,783.33


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Oct 2017)

A lesser man would lock this thread.

Well done.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2017)

30,051,586.30


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2017)

Broke 33 million today


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2017)

So I finished 2017 with 19'379'375 meters.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jan 2018)

2018 challenge completed today


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2018)

Anyone still doing this?

If so broke 30,000,000 today


----------

